# Uwe Böttcher gestorben



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*Uwe Böttcher gestorben​*
Der DMV meldet den Tod seines Gründungsmitgliedes Uwe Böttcher:
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/

Uwe war ein bekannter und beliebter Angler, der immer bereit war, anderen zu helfen und zu zeigen, wie es geht mit dem Fische fangen - speziell natürlich auch am Meer.

Unser Beileid seiner Familie und seinen Freunden.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Uwe Böttcher gestorben*

Die Nachricht habe vorhin auch gelesen 

Das ist sehr traurig, ich habe einmal mit ihm auf einer Messe geredet. Ein sehr sympathischer, bodenständiger Mann und jemand, der die (Meeres-)Angelei in Deutschland geprägt hat.

Mein herzliches Beileid an die Familie, möge Gott ihnen viel Trost und Kraft schenken.


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Uwe Böttcher gestorben*

Moin .

Habe ihn auf Fehmarn kennen gelernt.

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Uwe Böttcher gestorben*

Ist auch schon fast 20 Jahre her, als ich ihn kennen lernen durfte.

Klasse Typ, unprätentios, einer der wirklich tollen, bodenständigen unter der Angelprominenz in Deutschland.

War ein ganz feiner!


----------

